# CSV - Change of condition before beginning employment



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello,

I received a Critical Skills Visa in April 2019 with the conditions of working for Company A and in Position B. However, I did not begin the employment due to unforeseen circumstances and I have now accepted another offer from the same company (A) in Position C.

I have the following concerns which I would really appreciate some assistance with:


Do I need to change the visa condition for Position from B to C?
If the answer to (1) is Yes, will there be any issues with my application since I did not work under the Visa conditions between April 2019 and now?

I would be grateful for your input to the above questions and any additional information which would be of help to me. 

Thank you


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

keegan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received a Critical Skills Visa in April 2019 with the conditions of working for Company A and in Position B. However, I did not begin the employment due to unforeseen circumstances and I have now accepted another offer from the same company (A) in Position C.
> 
> ...


Do you want to apply for PR? Then update your details.
Does your employer want you to update the details? Then update the details.

Otherwise no need to change. 

Question 2. No issues at all.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

mawire said:


> Do you want to apply for PR? Then update your details.
> Does your employer want you to update the details? Then update the details.
> 
> Otherwise no need to change.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. If I do not change the conditions, won't I face any problems when renewing the visa when it expires next year?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

keegan007 said:


> Thanks for your reply. If I do not change the conditions, won't I face any problems when renewing the visa when it expires next year?


It will not be a renewal but a new application.


----------

